# Umstieg zu Schmiedekunst - lohnt das?



## proqd (16. März 2009)

Will meinen Inschriftenkunde Beruf verlernen und frage mich, ob ihr heute noch auf Schmiedekunst umsteigen würdet. Genauer gesagt interessiert mich, was für diesen Beruf spricht und wie man damit auch Gold machen kann?!
Immerhin verlerne ich dafür 2 Berufe!!! Denn Kräuterkunde werde ich dann natürlich gegen Bergbau tauschen.


----------



## grempf (16. März 2009)

Mit Herstellungsberufen läßt sich kaum Gold verdienen. das bischen Trinkgold für die Herstellung von Ausrüstung refinanziert niemals die Kosten um den Beruf hochzupuschen.

Wenn du Gold verdienen willst nimm zwei Sammelberufe, am Besten Kräuterkunde und Bergbau. Aber selbst dann wirst du mit den Nordend Daily Quests immer noch mehr Gold/Stunde verdienen als mit den Berufen.


----------



## proqd (16. März 2009)

Gibt es diese Q`s auch für die Classic Version? -- Das aber nur nebenbei gefragt!


----------



## grempf (16. März 2009)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es keine Daily Quests in der Classic (Vanilla Version)
Es gibt einige in der BC Version (zum Beispiel auf der Insel Quel'Danas), aber die bringen nicht wirklich viel Gold.

Wenn du ohne WOTLK spielt wirst du es mit so ziemlich allen Berufen schwer haben, Gold zu verdienen. Einzig Kräuterkunde und Bergbau dürften da in geringen Mengen noch Gold abwerfen, Bergbau für die Schmiedekunst nachskiller und Kräuterkunde für die Inschriftenkundler.


----------



## Tausendschön (21. April 2009)

proqd schrieb:


> Will meinen Inschriftenkunde Beruf verlernen und frage mich, ob ihr heute noch auf Schmiedekunst umsteigen würdet. Genauer gesagt interessiert mich, was für diesen Beruf spricht und wie man damit auch Gold machen kann?!
> Immerhin verlerne ich dafür 2 Berufe!!! Denn Kräuterkunde werde ich dann natürlich gegen Bergbau tauschen.



Lass es. Schmieden lohnt sich nur wirklich wenn du für dich bauen möchtest, die 6 epischen Teile die du dann später beim Lehrer lernen kannst rechtfertigen den Aufwand nicht. Ich war von Anfang an Schmied und hab deshalb auch nie umgeskilled, Schmiedekunst war nie jetzt der "Reisser" im AH, zumal es auch verdammt viele gibt(auf den älteren Servern vieleicht mehr, weiß ich jetzt nicht). Wenn du die epischen LvL 80 Teile haben möchtest ist es einfacher die Mats zu besorgen und sich die bauen zu lassen.

Wenn man Kohle machen möchte sind eigentlich 2 Sammelberufe angebracht wie einer meiner Vorposter schon bemerkte.
Generell lohnt das umskillen von Handwerksberufen auf LvL 80 meiner Meinung nach eh nicht.


----------



## MegaVolti (29. April 2009)

Denke auch gerade darüber nach Schmiedekunst auf meinem Druiden zu lernen. Von Alchi war ich schwer enttäuscht, das habe ich jetzt gegen Juwelen getauscht. Die Tränke verkaufen sich nicht, haben keine tolle Wirkung, füllen nutz das Inventar und insbesondere die Kräuter um tränke zu erstellen haben meine komplette Bank zugemüllt. Kräuter sammeln habe ich noch nicht verlernt, die werden aber zur Zeit direkt ins AH gebracht. Mein frischer DK (mag den nicht so sehr wie meinen Druiden, aber als Zweitchar will ich ihn wenigstens mit brauchbaren Berufen ausstatten) startet ja ohne Beruf und muss deshalb Bergbau leveln. Dabei fällt mehr als genug ab um Juwelen "kostenlos" zu pushen. So viel sogar, dass ich jetzt darüber nachdenke, die Kräuter aufzugeben und gleich Schmiedekunst mit Juwelenschleifen gemeinsam zu leveln.
Als Druide kann ich die Rüstungen nicht tragen, die würden also alle im AH landen. Die Schlüssel sind allerdings schon toll, ich hasse es immer auf Rogues angewiesen zu sein um Schlösser zu öffnen. Der BoP Hammer (Waffenschmied) ist für meinen Feral-Druiden auch sehr genial. Dazu natürlich die offensichtliche Synergie: Tolle Gems durch Juwelenschleifen, zusätzliche Sockel durch Schmietekunst.

Reicht das, damit sich Schmiedekunst auch für einen Lederträger wie meinen Druiden lohnt?


----------



## grempf (5. Mai 2009)

MegaVolti schrieb:


> Die Schlüssel sind allerdings schon toll, ich hasse es immer auf Rogues angewiesen zu sein um Schlösser zu öffnen.


Da es kaum noch was zum öffnen gibt eher zu vernachlässigen.



MegaVolti schrieb:


> Der BoP Hammer (Waffenschmied) ist für meinen Feral-Druiden auch sehr genial.


Es gibt für Level 80 keine BoP Schmiedsachen, und auch die Spezialisierungen sind alle bei Level 70 stehen geblieben. Von welchem Hammer sprichst du?



MegaVolti schrieb:


> Dazu natürlich die offensichtliche Synergie: Tolle Gems durch Juwelenschleifen, zusätzliche Sockel durch Schmietekunst.


Eine Synergie würde hier erst dann eintreffen, wenn dein Equip weniger als 3 Sockelplätze hätte. Ansonsten bringt dir diese Kombination keine Vorteile. Du sockelst normalerweise die stärksten normalen Steine in die prismatischen Schmiedesockel und verwendest deine Juwe Steine in Sockelplätzen mit ungünstigen Farben.



MegaVolti schrieb:


> Reicht das, damit sich Schmiedekunst auch für einen Lederträger wie meinen Druiden lohnt?


Schmiedekunst bietet so ungefähr den gleichen Berufsbonus wie Inschriftler, Juwe oder Lederverarbeiter. Im Endeffekt nehmen sich die Herstellungsberufe alle nicht viel, egal für welche Klasse und Skillung.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (10. Juni 2009)

Hmpf. Also ich skille grad Schmied hoch wegen den 2 extra sockeln. Will für meinen Pala 2 Berufe haben die sich im Raid lohnen. 

Für Sammelberufe gibt es Twinks...und wenn ich mal hier so die Forensigs durchgucke haben echt viele schon mehr 2 80er Chars.


----------



## Zooom (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich hatte zuerst 2 Sammelberufe (Bergbau, Kürschnern). Hab dann im nachhinein von Kürschnern auf Schmied umgeskillt, aus nur einem einzigen Grund: 2 zusatz Sockel. Da ich Tank bin, sehr nützlich. 

Ich bin auf Skill 400 (ab da gibs die Sockel) und werde auch nicht weiter skillen, bringt ehe nichts momentan. Ich hab auch noch keine Spezialisierung, da sie nur auf Lvl 70 was bringen. Und nach Uldur oder wie das heißt werde ich nie kommen um dort Rezepte zu ergattern. Da hätte Blizz echt mal was anders machen müssen, aber was solls.....


----------



## Descartes (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ewig, überlegt was ich für mein main mache, zuerst hatte ich nur kürschner, womit ich beim questen,
mir die 2 lederer epic im vorraus erfarmt habe.
Jedoch hab ich dieses dann verlernt und gegen juwe und schmied ausgetauscht, einmal wegen den drachenaugen
und den zusatz sockeln, was hoffentlich ein guten boost zum heilen im raid ist.

Mats farmen ist kein problem, da ich ja ein twink mit BB, habe und wenn ich gut drauf bin mal eben ne runde farme
und somit gleichmal immer einen von beiden hochpushen kann.
Hoffe jedoch das ich irgendwo pläne mithrilsporen auftreiben kann da, die sporen super zum skillen sind.
Ansonsten muss ich erstmal 100+ Mithrilerz farmen da ich erstmal juwe auf 375 gebracht habe.


----------



## madmurdock (12. Februar 2010)

Der einzigen beiden Berufe, die ohne viel Aufwand Kohle bringen sind Alchi und Juwelenschleifen. Beide haben einen Tagescooldown (20 hrs / Daily). Zum einen gibts Drachenaugen, die IMMER gebraucht werden. Mit fertigem Ruhestein und vorhandenem Green Gems Vorrat dauert die Daily 5 Minuten -> 100-200g Gewinn je nach Server. Zum anderen kannst du einen epischen Gem herstellen aus nem blauem Gem und einem ÄonenElement.

Ansonsten musst du dich bei allen anderen Berufen mit der Konkurrenz rumplagen, die bei dem Drachenaugenmarkt relativ gering ist, da man die Drachenaugen ja indirekt für Rezepte braucht (Token = Drachenauge)

Auf Schmied zu wechseln lohnt nur für Highend PvP/PvE Freaks, die wegen 10 AP (zb 130 Ap Armschienenenchant-50 = 80 AP vs 2 x 20 Str Gems -> mit SDK dann mehr wert) das letzte aus dem Char rausholen wollen.

Ich rate dir also dringlichst davon ab einen ausgeskillten Beruf zu kicken und dafür 5000g-10000g an Mats zu verbraten, die du nie mehr rausholst. Je nach Server latzt du sogar noch mehr für die Barren. Und nun komm bitte keiner mit Trinkgeld. Wenn man nicht gerade 5 Stunden im Handelschat rumsteht und n Scheiss Berufemakro rumspammt und horrende TG Summen verlangt holt man die 100g Gewinn für 5 Minuten Aufwand der oben genannten Berufe nie raus.


----------

